# Remington 700 Safety Problem



## B4LITE (Nov 8, 2010)

I know this has probably been around but I have a Rem. 700 7 mm mag and a friend told me that I probably need to get it changed over because the older ones pre ' 85 (mine bought new in '77) had a problem with the rifle firing when the bolt was opened or trigger touched, caused by dirt build up around the slide on the trigger.  I'm lookin for a gunsmith around Augusta area that can make the change over. I've never had a problem with it but it has only had about three boxes of ammo shot thru it so probably no dirt build up yet. I can't google Remington because my dog chewed through my power cable on my laptop at home so I'm at work (on break and I get red flaged on any gun site. I'm lucky to have accesss to GON.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 8, 2010)

I found this, maybe it will help.


Remington 700 recall notice

    Safety Modification Program

    Remington Model 700 & Model 40-X
    If you own a Remington Model 700 or Model 40-X rifle:
    Only those Model 700 or 40-X rifles made before March 1982 were manufactured with a bolt-lock mechanism. Model 700 or 40-X rifles made after March 1982 do not have a bolt-lock mechanism and may be loaded and unloaded with the safety in the “S” or “On Safe” position. Consequently, post-1982 Model 700 or 40-X rifles are not subject to this bolt-lock Safety Modification Program.

    To determine whether your Model 700 or 40-X rifle has a bolt-lock mechanism, either:

    • Call Remington toll-free at 1-877-387-6691 and a service representative will help you determine if your firearm has a bolt-lock mechanism, or

    • Take your Model 700 or 40-X rifle to a Remington Authorized Repair Center and a qualified gunsmith will examine your firearm and determine whether it has a bolt-lock mechanism.


    If your Model 700 or 40-X rifle has a bolt-lock mechanism, it is eligible for this bolt-lock Safety Modification Program. If you participate, your firearm will be cleaned and inspected for proper functioning by a qualified gunsmith. Once the condition of your firearm has been assessed, you will be notified of one of the following:

    • Your firearm’s trigger assembly is otherwise in good operating condition, and the gunsmith will proceed to physically remove the bolt-lock feature so that your rifle can be loaded and unloaded while the safety remains in the “S” or “On Safe” position; or

    • Your rifle’s trigger assembly is found to be in an unsatisfactory or potentially unsafe operating condition because of any number of factors, including wear, alteration or maintenance. The entire trigger assembly will be replaced with a new factory trigger assembly, which does not incorporate a bolt-lock mechanism.


    In either case, the total cost to you is $20 plus shipping and handling. You will also receive a safety redemption certificate to complete and submit in order to receive a free blaze orange hat (one hat per certificate).

    How to participate in the Safety Modification Program

    Complete the General Repair Form and
    Send or deliver your firearm and the completed repair form to either:
    a) A Remington Authorized Repair Center; or
    b) Ship your firearm to the Remington factory at:
    Remington Arms Company, Inc.
    Ilion Firearms Plant
    Attention: BL Safety Program
    14 Hoefler Avenue
    Ilion, NY 13357

    Remington will bill or arrange for payment once your firearm is received and evaluated.


    CAUTION: It is your responsibility to comply with all laws and regulations regarding transportation or shipping of your firearm. Absolutely no ammunition should be packaged with the firearm whether loaded in the firearm itself or included in the shipping container. The firearm should be transported only in a completely unloaded condition.


----------



## cmshoot (Nov 11, 2010)

For those of y'all that are still buying into the liberals media's portrayal of the "Remington 700 safety issue", here's an excellent 15 minute with Remington's answers, including debunking the "expert witnesses" and "Remington insiders":

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/2YFIwoZsWHk?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/2YFIwoZsWHk?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## dhepler (Nov 12, 2010)

Do the mod yourself.  Grind off the part of the safety that engages the bolt under the bolt handle.  The bolt can now be opened with the safety on.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Nov 15, 2010)

cmshoot, Thank you for posting this link. It has helped me in making a decission to replace the safety on my Dad's Model 700 BDL that I Inherited. I had given my Dad a Savage bolt action with a factory muzzle reducer on it. He asked if he could sell it and get something that was not as loud when he shot it. I told him to get what ever made him happy. He was using it. He purchased a 700 BDL and brought it to me to sight in and check out for him. I saw it had a metal butt plate and it was practically brand new. He said he had only one box of shells with it and 5 had been shot out of the box. The Lady he purchased it from had told him, her Husband purchased the gun new several years back. She said he went hunting one time and the gun had been put up ever since. I sighted the gun in for my Dad and it shot real well. I noticed the safety on it was flat and not round like all the other 700's I have ever had or shot. My Dad shot the last two deer of his life with this gun and his first ever buck. You can see in the link I have attached below. My Youngest Daughter was with him on both of these hunts and I am going to give it to her when my time here is over. I have traced the serial numbers and have found out the gun was produced the same month and year that I was born. October 1967. God had a hand in this I believe. Needless to say, I have cleaned it through and through several times and have been debating about changing the safety. This link has helped tremendously. I have been taught to always load and unload a gun in a safe direction. I have taught my children like I was taught. I see there is no need in changing something when it is not broke, much less broke in. Thanks again Sir, Tim





http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=145783&highlight=


----------



## swampbogger (Nov 15, 2010)

I just got off the phone with Remington about a 700 I got from my FIL. They are sending prepaid shipping label to replace saftey, bolt wont open when saftey is on. Actualy, I had to work the bolt several times to get it to go on safe.Thanks for the link


----------



## B4LITE (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info I'll call Remington, the gun is a real fine shooter. I zeroed it (7mm) in Hawaii in '87 and a mongoose ran across the range at about 100 yards and the range office said someone shoot it and I droped it on the run, (pure luck Of course I didn't admit it I did fire expert in the Army and had the capability of getting close. Thanks again to all.


----------

